# FREE ZONE -------->freeware utilities



## saurabh kakkar (May 17, 2007)

[highlight][size=+3]The Best-ever Freeware Utilities The Best-ever Freeware List[/size][/highlight]

* 1 Free Web Browser Direct Links*

[1] *www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/(5.6MB)
[2] *www.techsupportalert.com/firefox.htm
[3] *www.opera.com/ (4.6MB)
[4] *www.maxthon.com/index.htm(1.9MB) 
[5] *www.avantbrowser.com/(1.86MB)
[6] *kmeleon.sourceforge.net/(6MB) 

*  2 Best Free Anti-Virus Software* 

[1] *free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/(16.0MB)
[2] *www.avast.com/eng/avast_4_home.html(8.8MB)
[3] *www.activevirusshield.com/antivirus/freeav/index.adp?(13.9MB)
[4] *www.free-av.com/(8.7MB) 
[5] *www.bitdefender.com/PRODUCT-14-en--BitDefender-8-Free-Edition.html(13.2MB) 

*  3 Best Free Adware/Spyware/Scumware Remover* 

[1] *www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...7-da2b-4a6a-afa4-f7f14e605a0d&displaylang=en ( 6.4MB)
[2] *www.spywareterminator.com/(2.3MB)

*  4 Best Free Browser Protection Utility* 

[1] *www.sandboxie.com/Free for personal use, Win2K and later, 310KB
[2] *www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html Freeware, all Windows version, 2.5MB 
[3] *www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareguard.htmlFreeware, All Windows versions, 913KB

*  5 Best Free Firewall *

[1] *www.sunbelt-software.com/Kerio.cfm(7.3MB)
[2] *www.personalfirewall.comodo.com/(8MB)
[3] *www.jetico.com/index.htm#/jpfirewall.htm(2.7MB)
[4] *www.netveda.com/consumer/safetynet.htm(6.3MB)
[5] *www.zonelabs.com/store/content/company/products/znalm/freeDownload.jsp(9.0MB)

* 6 Best Free Trojan Scanner/Trojan Remover*

[1] *www.ewido.net/en/download/(6.17MB)
[2] *www.anti-trojan-software-reviews.com/review-ewido.htm 

* 7 Best Free Rootkit Scanner/Remover*

[1] *www.f-secure.com/blacklight/ Free beta, Windows 2000 and later, 808KB 
[2] *www.sysinternals.com/Utilities/RootkitRevealer.html Freeware, All Windows versions, 210KB
[3] *www.sysinternals.com/Forum/default.asp 
[4] *www.gmer.net/ Freeware, Windows NT and later, 450KB 
[5] *majorgeeks.com/Icesword_d5199.htmlFreeware, Windows XP and later, 1.9MB
[6] *www.softpedia.com/get/Antivirus/DarkSpy-Anti-Rootkit.shtml Windows 2000 and later, 626KB
[7] *www.techsupportalert.com/rootkits.htm <= How to deal with the threat of rootkits

* 8 Best Free Intrusion Prevention and Detection Utility for Home Use* 

[1] *www.novatix.com/cyberhawk/ Freeware, Windows 2000 and later, 4.7MB[2]
[2] *www.eeye.com/html/products/blink/personal/index.html Free for personal use,Win2K and later 26.7MB
[3] *www.prevx.com/products.asp Win2K and later, 8.2MB
[4] *www.softsphere.com/ Win2K and later, 1MB

*  9 Best Free Anonymous Surfing Service* 

[1] *anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/index_en.html Freeware, Any Windows system with Java, 107KB
[2] *tor.eff.org/ Free BSD License, All Windows, 4.6MB 
[3] *torpark.nfshost.com/index.php Freeware, Windows NT and later, 9.27MB

*  10  Best Free Software Suite* 

[1] *theopencd.org/
[2] *shipit.ubuntu.com/
[3] *www.paulstamatiou.com/2005/10/24/how-to-ubuntu-linux-for-novices/


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 17, 2007)

Cool.Thanx for sharing.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (May 17, 2007)

continued.....

* 11 Best Free File Manager* 

[1] *zabkat.com/x2lite.htm Free for private use, Win 95 and later, 899KB
[2] *www.xyplorer.com/ Free for private use, Win 98 and later, 623KB.
[3] *www.xyplorer.com/download/xyplorer_full_lfv.zip All Windows versions, Free for private use, 633KB
[4] *www.freecommander.com/ Freeware, Windows 95 and later, 1.61MB

*  12 Best Free Email Client* 

[1] *www.mozilla.org/products/thunderbird Free Open Source software, Win 98 and later, 6.0MB
[2] *webmail.mozdev.org/index.html 
[3] *opensourcearticles.com/introduction_to_thunderbird 
[4] *www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/E-mail/E-mail-Clients/Foxmail.shtml Freeware, Win 95 and later, 5.5MB. 13 

*  13 Best Free Web Mail Accessory* 

[1] *www.ypopsemail.com/ Free GPL license, Win95 and later, 1.48MB
[2] *www.freepops.org/ Freeware, Windows 98 and later, 813KB
[3] *www.freepops.org/en/tutorial/index.shtml
[4] *mrpostman.sourceforge.net/ Free Open Source, 1.5MB
[5] *2mod2.com/mohot/<= Installing Mr Postman
[6] *sourceforge.net/forum/?group_id=68124<= MrPostman forum
[7] *www.poppeeper.com/ Freeware, Windows 95 and later, 818KB

*  14 Best Free Clipboard Replacement Utility * 

[1] *www.lw-works.com/ Windows 98 and later, 382 KB 
[2] *ditto-cp.sourceforge.net/ Windows 95 and later, 422KB 
[3] *ditto-cp.sourceforge.net/dao_setup.exe .3MB

*  15 Best Free HTML Editor * 

[1] *www.nvu.com/ Free Open Source, Windows 98 and later plus Linux, 6.57MB 
[2] *www.evrsoft.com/ 
[3] *www.voodoofiles.com/4836 Free, Windows 98 and later, 5.2MB
[4] *www.pspad.com/en/ Freeware, All Windows versions, 3.4MB

*  16 Best Free Spam Filter for the Average User * 

[1] *www.mailwasher.net/ ( 3.05MB) 
[2]*www.321download.com/LastFreeware/page2.html (1.57MB)
[3] *www.artplus.hr/adapps/eng/xterminator.htm (1.87MB)
[4] *www.techsupportalert.com/best-anti...[url]*popfile.sourceforge.net/old_index.html (4.3MB)
*spambayes.sourceforge.net/ (3.6MB)
*www.keir.net/k9.html (113KB)

*  18 Best Free Popup Stopper * 

[1] *proxomitron.info/ Freeware, All Windows versions, 1.38MB
[2] *accs-net.com/smallfish/prox.htm
[3] *www.sankey.ws/proxomitron.html
[4] *toolbar.google.com/

* 19 Best Free Desktop Search Utility * 

[1] *www.x1.com/ X1 Enterprise Client, Free for personal use, Windows XP, 12.9MB.
[2] *desktop.yahoo.com/ Freeware, Windows 2000 SP3 or later, 5.3MB
[3] *desktop.google.com/ Freeware, Windows 2000 SP3 or later, 2MB
[4] *corporate.exalead.com/enterprise/l=en?p=produits_exalead-desktop_screenshots Freeware, Windows 2000 or later, 8.7MB 
[5] *www.copernic.com/en/products/desktop-search/index.html Freeware, Windows 98 and later. 3MB

* 20 Best Free Digital Image Viewer * 

[1] *www.irfanview.com/(874KB)
[2] *perso.wanadoo.fr/pierre.g/xnview/endownloadwin32.html(3.3MB)
[3] *www.faststone.org/(3.0MB)

continued......* 
21 Best Free Digital Image Editor * 

[1] *gimp-win.sourceforge.net/stable.html(7.7MB)
[2] *www.gimpshop.net/(7.4MB)
[3] *getpaint.net/index2.htmlFreeware, Win2K and later, 3.6MB 
[4] *www.freeserifsoftware.com/software/PhotoPlus/default.aspFreeware, all Windows, 19.4MB 
[5] *www.photofiltre.com/Free for personal use, Windows 98 and later, 1.6MB

* 22 Best Free Digital Photo Organizer* 

*picasa.google.com/

* 23 Best Free Text Editor * 

[1] *www.editpadpro.com/editpadlite.html Free for non-commercial use, Windows NT and later, 2.9MB 
[2] *www.flos-freeware.ch/notepad2.html Freeware, Windows 98 and later, 241KB 
[3] *www.notetab.com/ntl.php Freeware, All Windows versions, 1.4MB 
[4] *notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/site.htm Open Source Freeware, All Windows versions, 1.03MB 
[5] *www.pspad.com/ Freeware, all Windows versions, 3.4MB
[6] *www.context.cx/ Freeware, All Windows versions, 1.6MB 
[7] *www.crimsoneditor.com/Freeware, All Windows versions, 1.2MB

* 24 The Best File Archiver/Zip Utility* 

*www.izarc.org/download.html Windows 9x and later, 3.1MB
*www.7-zip.org/Windows 9x and later, 1.05MB

* 25 Best Free Hotkey Utility * 

[1] *www.autohotkey.com/ Freeware, all Windows versions, 1.75MB
[2] *www.pssoftlab.com/pshl_info.phtml Freeware, all Windows versions, 707KB
[3] *qliner.com/hotkeys/ Freeware, Windows XP, 804KB
[4] *www.bayden.com/SlickRun/ Freeware, all Windows versions, 170KB

*  26 Best Free Registry Cleaner* 

[1] *personal.inet.fi/business/toniarts/ecleane.htm Freeware, All Windows versions, 2.8MB 
[2] *www.eusing.com/free_registry_cleaner/registry_cleaner.htmFreeware, Windows 98 and later, 860KB.
[3] *www.hoverdesk.net/freeware.htm Free for non-commercial use, Windows 98 and later, 457KB
[4] *www.321download.com/LastFreeware/index.html#jv16 Freeware, All Windows versions, 2.1MB

*  27 Best Free BitTorrent Client* 

[1] *azureus.sourceforge.net/ Open source, any PC that supports Java, 7.6MB
[2] *www.utorrent.com/ Freeware, all Windows versions, 170KB

* 28 The Best Free FTP Client * 

[1] *filezilla.sourceforge.net/ Free Open Source, Windows NT and later, 3.4MB 
[2] *www.smartftp.com/ Free for non commercial use, Windows 2000 and later 3.3MB
[3] *winscp.net/eng/index.php Free GNU license, All Windows version, [/url](1.4MB)

*  29 Best Free Bookmark Cleaner* 

*aignes.com/press/deadlink140.htm

continued..........

*  30 Best Free Folder Synchronization Utility *

[1] *www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...7&displaylang=en CCE41AF06EB7&displaylang=en (844KB) 
[2] *www.2brightsparks.com/downloads.html(1.9MB)

* 31 Best Free Screen Capture Utility *

[1] *www.gadwin.com/printscreen/?prnscr (1.1MB)
[2] *www.wisdom-soft.com/products/screenhunter.htm (381KB) 
[3] *www.faststone.org/FSViewerDetail.htm (2.9MB)

*  32 Best Free Search Toolbar* 

*toolbar.yahoo.com/ie (3MB) 
*www.dqsd.net/ (327KB)
*toolbar.google.com/deskbar/ (447KB)

*  33 Best Free Download Manager* 


[1] *www.stardownloader.com/downloads.php Freeware, All Windows versions, 2.34MB
[2] *www.freedownloadmanager.org/download.htm Freeware, All Windows versions, 1.59MB
[3] *www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Download-Managers/Free-Download-Manager.shtml
[4] *www.flashget.com/index_en.htm Freeware, all Windows versions, 1.43MB
[5] *www.leechget.net/en/ Free for personal use, All Windows versions, 2.9MB 
[6] *addons.mozilla.org/firefox/201/ Free Firefox extension, 425KB

*  34 Best Free Web Site Ripper* 

*www.httrack.com/ Free GPL, All Windows versions, 3.3MB

* 35 Best Free Download/Upload Meter *

[1] *readerror.gmxhome.de/(601KB)
[2] *codebox.no-ip.net/controller?page=bitmeter2(806KB)

* 36 Best Free TCP Settings Tweaker *

*www.speedguide.net/downloads.php(
*www.speedguide.net/faq_in.php?category=100

* 37 Best Free File Cleaner *

[1] *www.ccleaner.com/ Freeware, all Windows versions, 1.4MB
[2] *www.danish-shareware.dk/soft/emptemp  Freeware, Windows 98 and later, 667KB
[3] *www.stevengould.org/software/cleanup/download.html  Freeware, Windows version unstated, 331KB.

*  38 Best Free Resource Meter*

[1] *www.pesoft.com/(92KB) 
[2] *www.statbar.nl/(1.65MB)

*  39 Best Free Sticky Notes Utility *

[1] *atnotes.free.fr/news.html(723KB) 
[2] *www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,17660,00.asp  
[3] *www.greeneclipsesoftware.com/stickypad.html (550KB)
[4] *www.zhornsoftware.co.uk/stickies/(596KB)

*  40 Best Free Secure Erase Utility *

[1] *www.heidi.ie/eraser/  Free GNU license, all Windows versions, 2.4MB 
[2] *www.majorgeeks.com/download4221.html  
[2]*www.scar5.com/  Freeware, Windows NT and later, 1.24MB
[3] *dban.sourceforge.net/  Free Open Source, All Windows versions, 1.99MB

continued.......
*  40 Best Free Secure Erase Utility * 

[1] *www.heidi.ie/eraser/ Free GNU license, all Windows versions, 2.4MB 
[2] *www.majorgeeks.com/download4221.html 
[2]*www.scar5.com/ Freeware, Windows NT and later, 1.24MB
[3] *dban.sourceforge.net/ Free Open Source, All Windows versions, 1.99MB

*  41 Best Free Registry Editor * 

1] *www.resplendence.com/regliteFreeware, All Windows versions, 2.0MB.
[2] *www.majorgeeks.com/download469.html

*  42 Best Free Process Viewer * 

[1] *www.sysinternals.com/Utilities/ProcessExplorer.htmlFreeware, Windows 9x and later, 640KB.
[2] *www.whatsrunning.net/whatsrunning/main.aspx Free beta, Windows 2000 and later, 1.09MB

*  43 Best Free System Information Utility * 

[1] *www.lavalys.com/products.php?lang=e 
[2] *www.majorgeeks.com/download181.html Freeware, all Windows versions, 2.9MB
[3] *www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html Freeware, all Windows versions, 4.0MB
[4] *www.spiceworks.com/ Free beta, Windows XP Pro with 512MB RAM on the administrator's PC, 7MB.
[5] *www.belarc.com/free_download.html Free for personal use, all Windows versions, 945KB
[6] *www3.sympatico.ca/gtopala/about_siw.html Freeware, Win98 and later, 1.18MB

*  44 Best Free Search and Replace Utility* 

[1] *www.pcsupportadvisor.com/downloads/HFFRSetup.exe Freeware, all Windows versions, 361KB
[2] *www.fauland.com/af9.htm Freeware, all Windows versions, 992KB
[3] *www.inforapid.de/html/searchreplace.htm Free for private use, 1.03MB

*  45 Best Free Outliner * 

[1] *www.tranglos.com/free/index.html Free Mozilla Public license, Windows 98 and later, 1.7MB
[2] *www.neomem.org/ Free MIT X11 License, all Windows versions, 680KB

*  46 Best Free Rename Utility* 

[1] *www.azheavymetal.com/~lupasrename/lupasrename.php Freeware, all Windows versions, 734KB
[2] *hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA014830/english/FlexRena/ Freeware, all Windows versions, 648KB
[3] *www.bulkrenameutility.co.uk/Main_Intro.php Freeware, Windows 98SE and later, 622KB
[4] *www.herve-thouzard.com/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=1 Freeware, all Win versions, 2.9MB

*  47 The Best Spyware Detector*

If you use Ad-Aware or SpyBot you will be surprised just how more effectively SpySweeper detects and protects your PC from Adware, Spyware, Trojans and other malicious products. That's why it yet again won the prized "Editor's Choice" award from PC Magazine. Try the free evaluation copy and see for yourself, you may be surprised what it finds on your PC. 
*www.webroot.com/wb/products/spysweeper/index.php?rc=1132


----------



## Ron (May 18, 2007)

Gr8 collection.........


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 18, 2007)

thanks for the collection.


----------



## avtarkaint (May 18, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## Cool G5 (May 18, 2007)

Good work buddy.


----------



## krates (May 18, 2007)

This Will Help In Stoping Piracy 

Thanks For The Efforts Bro


----------



## ITTechPerson (May 18, 2007)

Great job, thanks for ur efforts & sharing the knowledge.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (May 18, 2007)

thanks to all 

*belive me compilation of this thread has taken a lot of time and ur appreciation means a lot .* 



> its a request of mine to let me know other freewares so that they can be included in this thread



*note : i have collected sources from google,softpedia, and many other sites*


----------



## anandk (May 18, 2007)

also c *www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm


----------



## saurabh kakkar (May 18, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> also c *www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm



thanks buddy good info


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 20, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> thanks to all
> 
> *belive me compilation of this thread has taken a lot of time and ur appreciation means a lot .*
> 
> ...



what i hate is lyin  ...this is not his work...it is ian "gizmo"richards work...

*www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm

check out this website...he hasn't even changed the numbers....

cum on man...ur new here dont just copy paste stuff from somewhere..u have to give credit to the writer which u didnt....dont say its ur work


----------



## anilmail17 (May 20, 2007)

hmmm nice list. It doesnt matter to me if it is taken from somewhere but can someone create Opera Bookmark list of these links and attach that file here. I dont want to read this thread again and again for these links.


----------



## rakeshishere (May 20, 2007)

Also See*  THIS*


----------



## saurabh kakkar (May 20, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> what i hate is lyin  ...this is not his work...it is ian "gizmo"richards work...
> 
> *www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm
> 
> ...



hey hey buddy i have said that compilation of these has taken a lot of time it means that though i have pasted but after checking and modifications and 
by the way i have not pasted from ur mentioned url but 4rm 
*rahulhackingarticles.wetpaint.com/page/Freeware+Utilities site and checked 4rm softpedia 
                             what i hate is criticism 
any way thaks 4r ur concern


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 20, 2007)

ok ..
the 1st thing is that u should have mentioned the source which u didn't

2nd,that rahul guy is at fault for not givin credit to the writer...otherwise keep postin good stuff but give the author the credit from now on


----------



## prateek_san (May 20, 2007)

awesome dude.... keep up the good work........


----------



## Pratik Roy (May 26, 2007)

Great list of useful stuffs....
a.k.a Digit's Fast Track to Freeware Part 2


----------

